# Big trouble!!!!!



## TNT (7. November 2000)

Hallo erstmal....
Ich hab einige sehr große Probleme bei einer Website...
Bisher ging alles, nur dann geht auf einmal der Sound kaputt. Ich füge mit Dreamweaver also einen neuen Befehl für Sound ein, teste es aus und... Oh Wunder es geht nicht!!! Aber das ist ja noch harmlos, ich habe dann nämlich versucht das Problem Manuell zu lösen und wohl etwas falsches gelöscht und jetzt heißt es immer diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.... Also nicht sehr schön. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann und will kann er sich bei E-Mail d.schade@gmx.de oder ICQ 91532172 kontakten. Bitte helft mir... Es eilt und sonst spring ich aus dem Fenster.
Danke schon mal für Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## kab00m (7. November 2000)

Hey, du solltest uns schon sagen wo wir deine seite finden, woher sollen wir sonst wissen wo das prob. liegt ?


----------



## TNT (8. November 2000)

Das ist ja eben mein Prob, ich krieg sie grad nicht Online. Wenn ich Verbindung zum Server aufnehmén will bricht der immer ab.


----------



## TNT (9. November 2000)

So endlich geht der Server wieder und die Seite ist Online.
Ihr könnt sie hier sehen, dh den Fehler: http://www.geocities.com/ttnnttde/. Ihr müsst frames.htm öffnen, aber der Fehler ist wahrscheinlich in dieChefrocker.htm.


----------



## oezer (9. November 2000)

*hmm....*

Also,

als erstes bräuchtest du mal dringend eine index.htm oder index.html. Dies sollte deine Startseite sein, und in diese bindest du dein Quellcode mit den Frames ein.

Falls du kein Plan hast was man mit Frames machen kann, dann ist die erste Bibel was du über HTML wissen solltest die Referenz von Stefan Münz´s SELFHTML die man sich unter http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml einfach downloaded und offline damit bequem arbeitet (Mit Suchfunktionen, Stichwortverzeichnis, Quickbar etc.)

Gruss
OeKo


----------



## TNT (9. November 2000)

Wieso steht denn da nichts drin, Trentin??? Ich hab da doch Javascript eingebunden.
Und OeKo 1. selfhtml hab ich schon, trotzdem danke und das mit dem Index mach ich noch nur erstmal sollte das wieder funktionieren!!!!


----------



## oezer (10. November 2000)

*hmmm... die 2te...*

Also ich blick da selber jetzt gleich nicht mehr durch, wir machen das so, du sagst mir was wo in den frames reinkommt und ich sag dir ungefähr wie dein html-code aussehen sollte, wär das was? 

also...ausspucke doooo uff jetztat'le dohane...

 

gruss
OeKO


----------



## TNT (10. November 2000)

Also gut, ganz links in dem Frame kommt Chefrocker.htm hin rechts daneben das menue.htm, oben kommt Kopf.htm hin in das große Feld rechts die normalen Seiten wie news.htm und dadrunter kommt body.htm hin. Wie gesagt das ging schon mal.


----------



## oezer (10. November 2000)

*und weiter gehts mit ...hmmm.....*

Also TNT,

dein Beispiel hab ich echt nicht kapiert, ich meine das funktioniert aber damit kriegst du irgendwie Probleme.

Schau dir einfach mal mein Beispiel an:
Es existieren 5 .html dateien! 
ecke_links.html; oben_navigationsleiste.html; menue_links.html und body_inhalte.html

So das sind die einzelnen Dateien die Du bearbeiten tust und deine eigene Inhalte einfügst, die Grösse und Farbe etc. kannste ja selber ändern.

Die ganz wichtige 'index.html' diese wird bei einem Start aufgerufen und greift auf die bestehenden zu.

<html>
<head>
<title>Index HTML</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<frameset rows="95*,668*" cols="128*,1007*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame name="cornerFrame" src="ecke_links.html" >
  <frame name="topFrame" src="oben_navigationsleiste.html" >
  <frame name="leftFrame" src="menue_links.html" >
  <frame name="mainFrame" src="body_inhalte.html">
</frameset>
<noframes><body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

</body></noframes>
</html>>

Kopier mal diese einfach in eine index.html und lege noch die restlichen Dateien an und Du wirst sehen es funzt! 

Gruss
OeKo


----------



## TNT (10. November 2000)

Meinst du etwa das die Frames.htm bei dir funktioniert????


----------



## TNT (10. November 2000)

Ic hglaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. Geb mir einfach mal deine ICQ oder so, vielleicht kannste mir da besser helfen.


----------



## oezer (10. November 2000)

**grins**

Ich lehne ICQ ab!
mailto--> kopdur@icex.de

gruss
OeKo


----------



## Klon (12. November 2000)

*Gute Alternativen...*

Ja ich kann mit ICQ auch net so viel anfangen. Was recht schön is ist JabberIM das is ein InstantMessager ausser OpenSource Ecke, komplett in Java gecoded. Ausserdem kann man sowohl das JabberNet nutzen als auch das AIM und ICQ Net das heist wenn man einen Account bei AIM und ICQ hat kann man alles bequem vom Jabber aus steuern.

Ich schau mal das ichs inne Downloadsection bekomm demnächst wenn ich die CD wieder gefunden hab (war beim JavaMagazin Ausg. ? dabei)

Schaut mal in unseren IRC Chan Leute 

Klon

** War jetz irgendwie das falsche Board für den Eintrag... hm 
[Editiert von Klon am 12.11.2000 um 15:47]


----------

